# Management company brought in clampers



## dublinhead (22 Sep 2008)

Management company brought in clampers about 2 months ago. Last Sunday heard someguy cuting steel. Looked out the window and he was cuting the clamp off his car  with a portable angle grinder! I wouldnt like to own the car that parked beside his, as it was showered in sparks.

Today I wake up to find someone has painted the double yellow lines with black paint! Question is can you be clamped if the double yellow lines are no longer technical there?


----------



## BoscoTalking (22 Sep 2008)

dublinhead said:


> Management company brought in clampers about 2 months ago. Last Sunday heard someguy cuting steel. Looked out the window and he was cuting the clamp off his car  with a portable angle grinder! I wouldnt like to own the car that parked beside his, as it was showered in sparks.
> 
> Today I wake up to find someone has painted the double yellow lines with black paint! Question is can you be clamped if the double yellow lines are no longer technical there?


Who painted the double yellows?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2008)

dublinhead said:


> Question is can you be clamped if the double yellow lines are no longer technical there?


It's presumably a private area so the owner (management company) can impose whatever rules they like I assume?


----------



## tyrekicker (22 Sep 2008)

You'd probably have a strong basis to appeal if the yellow lines weren;t visibile, - management company will have to re-paint them, - this will add to you mgt co. fees !

Also, destroying a clamp is criminal damage. If you can get it off without damgaging it, you're OK.


----------



## dublinhead (22 Sep 2008)

tyrekicker said:


> You'd probably have a strong basis to appeal if the yellow lines weren;t visibile, - management company will have to re-paint them, - this will add to you mgt co. fees !
> 
> Also, destroying a clamp is criminal damage. If you can get it off without damgaging it, you're OK.


 

Yes thats what I thought. Another expense for the management company. And this the same year the bins were set on fire. I am not looking forward to what the bill will be next year. I need to buy a house with no mgt co. fees!


----------



## dublinhead (22 Sep 2008)

pennypitstop said:


> Who painted the double yellows?


 
It was decided at the management company AGM to get someone in to paint them


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2008)

If you can identify the people causing damage (e.g. to clamps and bins) or the unit in the development which they occupy then why not report them to the management company?


----------



## Bronte (22 Sep 2008)

dublinhead said:


> Yes thats what I thought. Another expense for the management company. And this the same year the bins were set on fire. I am not looking forward to what the bill will be next year. I need to buy a house with no mgt co. fees!


That's a really lovely estate you live in


----------



## Round Tuit (23 Sep 2008)

I live in a quiet well managed estate, in a nice area where they didn't initially have locks on the binhouse doors. Some not-so-local teens got in there and set a dumpster on fire - cue us having to put a new roof on the binhouse and locks on all the doors. That was a few years ago. 

We're also quite near a train station and have had to engage clampers ourselves in the last few weeks to try to stop commuters parking in our private estate. 

So, Bronte, in this day and age it's very hard to completely isolate yourselves from trouble no matter where you are - I'm still glad we don't have locks and gates - our clampers are warning commuters for the first couple of weeks rather than clamping. I have a feeling that no matter how softly softly our initial efforts are there are always some who will abuse and that's when a quick reaction and zero tolerance by your managing agents is required. You have to be seen to react and follow through.


----------



## aetius (2 Oct 2008)

when you say 'private estate', I presume you mean some form of gated-community ? To clamp on the puplic highway is illegal ....


----------



## shesells (2 Oct 2008)

dublinhead said:


> Management company brought in clampers about 2 months ago. Last Sunday heard someguy cuting steel. Looked out the window and he was cuting the clamp off his car with a portable angle grinder! I wouldnt like to own the car that parked beside his, as it was showered in sparks.
> 
> Today I wake up to find someone has painted the double yellow lines with black paint! Question is can you be clamped if the double yellow lines are no longer technical there?


 
Sounds like criminal damage to me on both counts.

Regarding the lines, what does your lease say? Ours says all vehicles much be parked in a parking space therefore the clampers can clamp anywhere else in the development. We have no double yellows because if it's not a space it's clampable so don't need them.


----------



## Round Tuit (3 Oct 2008)

Yes Aetius, when I say private estate I mean an apartment & duplex complex. It is not a gated community - access is open - but it doesn't have to be gated. The roads within the complex are our communal property and therefore problem when it comes to surface, lighting and parking spaces. I didn't think I had to explain that given the forum is called "Management Companies, Apartment Living, etc".


----------

